# Olive wood burls and pieces for sale



## ccpanel

I just cut down 5 old growth olive trees.
150-200 years old.
no-I didnt want to but they were getting cut down no matter who did it.

I have a trailer full of large pieces 16-20" long and 10-15" diameter

I also have some(not many) slabs.

I also have a good amount of burls and crotch wood where 2 branches come together creating some extremely awesome grains.

everything is GREEN-I cut it today.

I can chainsaw pieces into flatrate USPS box sizes or if you want bigger-email me for my phone number to figure out cheap options.

I am also going to have access to DRY, dead Orange grove wood.


----------



## MrDan

Hey ccpanel, what would you be asking for a piece that would fit into a medium flat rate box? I'm rehandling a backsaw and was looking for some cool looking wood.


----------



## MedicKen

Where is this lumber located?


----------



## TheCook

Where is this lumber located?

His profile says Chico CA (About an hour north of Sacramento).


----------



## ccpanel

Yep-Chico,Ca

Make offer for flatrate box.
i can actually use my chainsaw(bandsaw on shopsmith not working) to cut a piece that I think would be great figure in teh shape of any USPS flatrate box.

$40? plus shipping?
No real idea but I think its one of the most beautiful woods and I hate to see it turned into firewood.
Open to offers.


----------



## ccpanel

I turned this









into this









for my dads 80's birthday. My very first lathe project on friends lathe. I wish to but have not turned anything since.


----------



## BentheViking

olive wood is some really cool stuff not much use or budget for it right now, but hopefully things find some good homes


----------



## ccpanel

Make your own budget.

I only have 2 options.
firewood or craftwork. I really would MUCH rather get an email from anyone showing the cool thing they made rather than see it go up in smoke.


----------



## ccpanel

No smoke for 12 months MIN.

The most significant reason to get it NOW is so that you are in control of drying speed.
I would imagine that Olive needs to dry under controlled conditions.

You know-we have BLAZING hot summers which will in all probability lead to LOTS of cracking.

It will sit here.
Since you coming in person-bring cash and a big truck/bed… whatever. theres plenty. and its OLD so great heartwood and figure.


----------



## TheCook

Man do I need some way to justify driving 3 hours each way to pick up more wood that I don't need. Olive wood is my favorite thing to work with.


----------



## rtriplett

I am interested. I was just in Chico last Friday buying wood at Hughes. I will be back there around the 12th. I live across the mountains in the Susanville area, but have to go to Chico to find nice wood. Olive would be a new one for me. I will add you to my buddies list and contact you then.


----------



## ccpanel

Susanville? -roads are clear! =) where you at? Doyle? Herlong? Bieber?

I also have some couple year old HUGE pecan rounds, some ancient Almond, and some cured Walnut logs I would love to trade out to be slabbed-I need enough to make a set of double doors. Tons of Walnut in the 35-45" range and 5-10' long


----------



## Steelart99

I'm looking for olive wood burl or high figure pieces for hollow turnings. Can you cut some pieces that are 3"x3" up to 8"x8" by about 3"-8" long? Big range I know, but I assume you can find some burl that I could hack these sizes out of.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## ccpanel

$15.45 Priority Mail®
Large Flat Rate Box
23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3" 
or
12" x 12" x 5-1/2"

$11.35 Priority Mail®
Medium Flat Rate Box
13-5/8" x 11-7/8" x 3-3/8" 
or
11" x 8-1/2" x 5-1/2"

those are the any wieght flat rate USPS boxes in the 4 largest sizes
naturally-I can ship in any size box you wanna pay for…


----------



## ccpanel

you can either email me driectly off list or we can chat here;

do you want crotches that usually end up like a figure 8 but filled in…
or trunk type pieces with knots/figure?

do you care about sap wood? -the outside section that is VERY light in color but generally has little to no age/figure.

In general with olive if its 4-5" diameter its about 30-40 years old and has no character or figure.

I will post pics on Sat when I am home when the sun is shining.


----------



## Steelart99

Good morning,
I'm good for the biggest box (12" x 12" x 5-1/2") and think that I'm interested in burls or trunk type pieces (but will defer to you on the best looking types). I prefer to keep sap wood to a minimum, but don't mind some as contrast in a turning. I figured trees of 150-200 years old should have some awesome wood with lots of figure/color … that is what I'm after. Actually, I'll do a couple of big Flat Rate boxes; whatever size fits the wood you have.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## ccpanel

pics-no claim to photographic prowess and the dry ends do NOT do the finished product justice.


----------



## ccpanel

I been selling box for $40 inc shipping.
your choice of following sizes of box
23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3" 
12" x 12" x 5-1/2" 
13-5/8" x 11-7/8" x 3-3/8" 
11" x 8-1/2" x 5-1/2"

open to offers

if you see a particular piece in the pile on the trailer-rip the picture, draw a circle on it and I will do my best to get you that specific piece or the heartwood or whatever you want.


----------



## Alutkus

I Am interested and will send you a message.


----------



## ccpanel

BTT


----------



## ccpanel

some of the remaining stumps plus one stump going to local guy


----------



## westevemssr

I would like to get some that would make good pen blanks. I have a band saw and can resaw the wood to my final size and needs. Need it in a size that will break down to 3/4-inch X 6-inch final size that I can then dry. My microwave will work fine for drying small projects. Let me know the cost for what I want.

I also like the fact that it is coming from Chico California. I use to go there for dances and church meetings in my youth some 40 years ago, or maybe closer to 45 now. I forgot how old I am.


----------



## RussellAP

You should chainsaw some blanks 6-8-10-12" and coat them with paraffin wax asap. They ship cheaper that way too. I'd be interested in some burl if you had them cut. I don't have any way to cut them, and my lathe can only turn 12" max.


----------



## lilpint97

Wow I would love to get some of this olive wood, I love using this in my projects. Do you have any left?


----------



## westevemssr

I would still like to get some of this olive wood if possible. Still waiting for a reply. Thanks.


----------



## ohm

I am in Sonoma, heading north in the next week or so. Very interested in getting some wood -olive. How do I find you?


----------



## westevemssr

Hi, this is westevenssr, Wilson E. Stevens. I live in Vancouver Washington if you are coming this far North. Let me know and we can make arrangements to meet some where. I would like an idea on price however, as well as how much you will be bringing. Thanks for contacting me again.


----------



## parketrade

Dear friend
My name is Claudio and I would like to present the company, which I carry out my activities' work.
The company above and 'located for some time in southern Italy, in an area famous for the presence of olive trees which produce a high-quality wood flooring to be used to private homes and public places.
Thanks to our extensive experience and with the help of our skilled technicians, we produce flooring
olive wood solid prefinished all sizes.
This is a unique and typical of our Italianity 'that has made us famous in mondo.Siamo can provide logs, lumber, timber fresh, seasoned and dried and elements for objects.
We are looking for new partnerships to further expand our activities'
If you are interested, please visit our website and 'as follows:
www.parketrade.com. For more information please contact us at 
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Matt2

Hello, any olive wood still available?


----------



## Homeshop

Hi, New to Lumberjocks. Found them by looking for a block of Olivewood to make a case for my phone. Do you have any nice figured pieces left? Something that would fit into a Medium USPS box? Let me know, thenks
John W


----------



## rmant

Hi:
As of 7/4/13, do you still have olive for sale? I'm looking for slabs 5/4-8/4×4-8×12-20" 
Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Perrin

Hello, I need a few pieces of olive wood 10"diameter x 14" length for a industrial size mortar and pestle. Do you have any thing like this left? Thanks, Dan


----------



## cj22

I know you posted the availability of the 5 olive trees you cut down, do you have any left.
I am in Australia
Regards
Chris.


----------



## westevemssr

I would also like some but have never been able to finalize shipping. Last I heard you were coming this way on a vacation and were thinking of bringing some with you. If you give me more information I will have my brother-in-law that lives in Oroville California come out and buy some for me. Please advise.


----------



## LabelleWoodworker

Do you still have any of that olivewood left? I can mill from logs. looking for both straight(ish) and figured. 20-24" long. making long french pastry rollers, pepper mills, cutting boards, and anything else i can think of. it would be freight to southeast texas.

Thanks!


----------



## MsKristin

Hi how's the olive doing? Do you have any left? Thanks, Kristin


----------



## westevemssr

I still want some, please advise on how to pay or what ever. I have responded several time with no answer.
[email protected] Would rather not leave a telephone number, but send me something I can respond to so I can buy some wood please.


----------



## ccpanel

been wayyy offline for a long time-sorry for no replies.
I have about a cord of wood cut at my house.
cut at the time of the original posting.

please email me directly through my profile.
I am still selling but am SUPER slow.
Mark


----------



## donaldrestall1955

> been wayyy offline for a long time-sorry for no replies.
> I have about a cord of wood cut at my house.
> cut at the time of the original posting.
> 
> please email me directly through my profile.
> I am still selling but am SUPER slow.
> Mark
> 
> - ccpanel


----------



## donaldrestall1955

Hi,I'm in need of some Olivewood branches,4" to 8" dia. x about 2 ft…have [email protected]


----------



## ccpanel

those are virtually impossible dimensions to find in olive without a whole tree.
everything i cut in 2013 is still in the same pile as i left it.
its gonna be firewood this year.


----------



## ccpanel

OT:
cut down a HUGE silver maple.
trying my hand at chainsaw mill, its fun.
also trying to find local bandsawyer for cheap/trade who can mills my 8 year old black walnut.
i want a couple table slabs and gunstocks for dad…


----------



## Draeger

Hi Mark, I sent you a PM regarding any olive wood you might still have. I live nearby and could pick up of your interested. Let me know.


----------



## shaph

hi
late to the party, but please let me know if you have any remaining pieces.
thanks.


----------



## Tobyt

I am located around Placerville, have a sawmill and cut up to 23" wide, if your still looking to get those walnut logs milled. I am always looking for walnut logs.


----------



## Sweden79

Hello! I'm looki g for extrem olivewood!

Du ju have any pictures ?

Best regards


----------



## ccpanel

Just cut this out of some of the pieces I have left
Soda cup for reference
These are some of the smallest pieces I have.
I RARELY hit this forum
Please email me directly
Best case is you show up at my door


----------



## ArlinEastman

Goodness

I sure wish I could gets some for me and the other disabled vets for turning I teach but right now anything is to much.

Good luck on selling and I know you will sell it.


----------

